# líder o lideresa



## Hispana

Hola!!
Cuál es el término correcto para referirse a una mujer que es líder. He escuchado que algunos dicen 'lideresa'.
Gracias!


----------



## Fernando

Yo, para ser francos, nunca.


----------



## gjuan6

Creo que en América Latina está más extendido el femenenino del anglicismo "leader" (líder) que en España.  Yo diría "la líder".


----------



## Alundra

Hispana said:
			
		

> Hola!!
> Cuál es el término correcto para referirse a una mujer que es líder. He escuchado que algunos dicen 'lideresa'.
> Gracias!


 
En mi opinión es masculino y femenino... Lideresa no me suena... 

Alundra.


----------



## lauranazario

Hola Hispana.

En Puerto Rico utilizamos *líder* para ambos (_un gran líder comunitario, una gran líder comunitaria_) y jamás 'lideresa'... pero mirando en el DRAE encontré:
lideresa.

1. f. Directora, jefa o conductora de un partido político, de un grupo social o de otra colectividad. U. m. en América.

Real Academia Española © Todos los derechos reservados​Espero que te ayude.

Saludos,
LN


----------



## Hispana

Gracias, yo nunca había escuchado el término lideresa hasta que una vez fui a uno de esas conferencias de motivación para hispanos y la ponente decía "lideresas!"  Pensé que yo había estado cometiendo el error.


----------



## psicutrinius

a ver: "líder" es inglés, y además, como termina en "r" no proporciona excusa para meterle terminación de género.

Parece que a los del DRAE se les ha ido la olla en este caso (por lo menos).

Yo solía decirle a una "arquitecto" que insistía en que era "arquitecta" que, en tal caso, yo era "electricisto".

Hay que utilizar la cabeza (que si no me equivoco, es la razón principal de que la tengamos sobre los hombros), para todo, y para esto también. Empeñarse en meter el femenino donde no hay masculino (sino terminación derivada del griego), es tan estúpido como lo contrario. Ya me he encontrado también con "la jueza" en lugar de "la juez"... y nada menos que en el DRAE también.

Parece que se pueden hacer tonterías de calibre gordo en aras de lo "políticamente correcto"...


----------



## Proserpina2000

Hola!
En España, desde luego, jamás he oido 'lideresa'. 'Lider' es un término neutro. Es decir, vale tanto para masculino como para femenino. El/la lider.


----------



## pickypuck

Yo tampoco había oído nunca antes "lideresa", pero si está en el DRAE, conociendo lo reacios que son a la introducción de términos nuevos, quiere decirse que en algunos territorios americanos debe utilizarse corrientemente. Nos falta saber cuáles son.

¡Olé!


----------



## ILT

En *México* el término *lideresa* se usa desde que yo tengo memoria, es decir, desde hace un buen rato ya. Es una palabra de uso común, y si alguien osa decir "la líder" es seguro que alguien brincará a hacer la corrección.


----------



## pickypuck

I love translating said:
			
		

> En *México* el término *lideresa* se usa desde que yo tengo memoria, es decir, desde hace un buen rato ya. Es una palabra de uso común, y si alguien osa decir "la líder" es seguro que alguien brincará a hacer la corrección.


 
¡Lo sabía! ^_^

¡Olé!


----------



## rguarinb

Lideresa figura como aceptable en el diccionario de la Real Academia de la Lengua Espanola. Lider por ser un anglisismo no tiene genero pero la palabra lideresa es de todas maneras aceptable


----------



## Guachipem

Yo nunca había oído tampoco "lideresa", yo diría "la líder".

Una pregunta:
Últimamente he oído mucho la palabra "liderato". Al principio la consideraba incorrecta, pensando que lo correcto es "liderazgo", pero he visto que ambas están registradas en el diccionario. ¿Es nuevo eso de "liderato" o es casualidad que no lo hubiera oído hasta hace poco?


----------



## rguarinb

Muchos modismos, a fuerza de su uso frecuente terminan siendo incluidos y aceptados por la Real Academia.
Para mi tambien fue sorpresa escucharlo cuando alguien me pregunto por esa palabra, la cual es muy usada en Mexico y gran parte de America Central. 
Lo mismo sucede con liderato, la fuerza del uso las vuelve aceptables, aunque no sean las mas adecuadas.


----------



## Betildus

Por estas tierra jamás lo había escuchado. Tampoco lo registra el Larousse. De hecho ya hubo un hilo al respecto de lìder como masculino o femenino.


----------



## ToñoTorreón

Hay que especificar que al menos por mis rumbos, una lideresa es la líder de un sindicato, agrupación de vecinos, o de algún gremio, y en la escuela cuando hacen equipos para hacer trabajos se le llama la líder.


----------



## JABON

psicutrinius said:


> a ver: "líder" es inglés, y además, como termina en "r" no proporciona excusa para meterle terminación de género.
> 
> Parece que a los del DRAE se les ha ido la olla en este caso (por lo menos).
> 
> Yo solía decirle a una "arquitecto" que insistía en que era "arquitecta" que, en tal caso, yo era "electricisto".
> 
> Hay que utilizar la cabeza (que si no me equivoco, es la razón principal de que la tengamos sobre los hombros), para todo, y para esto también. Empeñarse en meter el femenino donde no hay masculino (sino terminación derivada del griego), es tan estúpido como lo contrario. Ya me he encontrado también con "la jueza" en lugar de "la juez"... y nada menos que en el DRAE también.
> 
> Parece que se pueden hacer tonterías de calibre gordo en aras de lo "políticamente correcto"...




Hola a todos:

En nuestro medio, algunas veces, he escuchado y he visto en la prensa el término *lideresa*, no es muy habitual, pero no me sorprende el cambio.  
Sobre todo en esta tierra y en estos tiempos de luchas reivindicativas feministas,  aquí la cosa está efervescente.
A veces lo correcto no es lo usual o a lo que estoy acostumbrado. Lo correcto es llamar Médica, Arquitecta, etc. Aunque no me guste y continúe llamándola LA arquitecta o LA médica, etc.
El lenguaje sobre todo hablado es una cosa viva, varía de un lugar a otro, a veces notable, a veces imperceptible, y aún depende de las implicaciones tonales al hablarlo.
Lo que en un lugar es usual o aceptado en otros puede ser inusitado, pero nunca estúpido, que se me hace duro.
Si el idioma no variara todos los de este foro estuviésemos hablando latín y no del  culto.

Saludos


----------



## bb008

Hola:

Esto como ya se ha discutido en otros hilos... pero yo he escuchado la palabra lideresa.

Una pregunta: ¿Cómo llamaría el femenino de chófer?...Choferesa, cierto.


----------



## Fernando

El único caso que conozco en que se utilizaba era con la chófer de Camilo José Cela (el escritor español que ganó el Nobel) a la que sistemáticamente se le llamaba "la choferesa negra de Cela".


----------



## bb008

Fernando said:


> El único caso que conozco en que se utilizaba era con la chófer de Camilo José Cela (el escritor español que ganó el Nobel) a la que sistemáticamente se le llamaba "la choferesa negra de Cela".


 
*RAE:*
*choferesa**.*
(De _chófer_).
*1. *f. Mujer que, por oficio, conduce un automóvil.
_Real Academia Española © Todos los derechos reservados_


----------



## anuneo

Ayer me encontré con la palabra lideresa en un periódico de México, lo cual me llevo a consultar esta palabra, me sorprendió el resultado según la RAE.

Nunca utilizaré lideresa, choferesa, jueza, etc...


----------



## Pia Johansen

En Ecuador se dice/escribe lidereza


----------



## Aserolf

Lo correcto, según la RAE es lideresa con '*s*':

*lideresa**.*
*1. *f. Directora, jefa o conductora de un partido político, de un grupo social o de otra colectividad. U. m. en América.


----------



## güiti

psicutrinius said:


> a ver: "líder" es inglés, y además, como termina en "r" no proporciona excusa para meterle terminación de género.
> 
> Parece que a los del DRAE se les ha ido la olla en este caso (por lo menos).
> 
> Yo solía decirle a una "arquitecto" que insistía en que era "arquitecta" que, en tal caso, yo era "electricisto".
> 
> Hay que utilizar la cabeza (que si no me equivoco, es la razón principal de que la tengamos sobre los hombros), para todo, y para esto también. Empeñarse en meter el femenino donde no hay masculino (sino terminación derivada del griego), es tan estúpido como lo contrario. Ya me he encontrado también con "la jueza" en lugar de "la juez"... y nada menos que en el DRAE también.
> 
> Parece que se pueden hacer tonterías de calibre gordo en aras de lo "políticamente correcto"...


 
Estoy con psicutrinius, no hay que pervertir el idioma gratuitamente. Creo recordar a una ministra española iniciando su discurso con un:
- Jóvenes y jóvenas ...

Saludos


----------



## Naticruz

¡Hola a todos!

Parece poder inferirse que *lideresa* no se utiliza en España. El DRAE en esta entrada esclarece que es más usada en América Latina.

Por otra parte el DPD define el vocablo como un sustantivo común:

*líder*. ‘Persona que dirige u orienta a un grupo, que reconoce su autoridad’ y ‘persona, equipo o empresa situados a la cabeza en una clasificación’. Por su terminación, es común en cuanto al género (_el/la líder;_ →género2, 1a y 3g):_ «¡Qué mujer! Es una líder nata»_ (Cuzzani _Zorro_ [Arg. 1988]). En algunos países de América se usa a veces el femenino _lideresa: «La campaña dio oportunidad a los mexicanos de conocer a una lideresa indiscutible»_ (_Proceso_ [Méx.] 21.7.96).

_Diccionario panhispánico de dudas ©2005
Real Academia Española © Todos los derechos reservados_​​_Conclusión: Líder para España, Lideresa para algunos países de Am.Lat._
Mejores saludos


----------



## lamartus

Naticruz said:


> _Conclusión: Líder para España, Lideresa para algunos países de Am.Lat._
> Mejores saludos



Creo que desde esto se usa bastante en los medios, pero aplicado a esta persona en concreto .

Saludos.


----------



## Naticruz

lamartus said:


> Creo que desde esto se usa bastante en los medios, pero aplicado a esta persona en concreto .
> 
> Saludos.


 
Gracias Lamartus

En mis estudios siempre me he pautado, no por lo que se dice, sino por lo que debe decirse, según las reglas aplicables.

Mi error, que humildemente reconozco, fue haber afirmado «Parece poder inferirse que *lideresa* no se utiliza en España», lo que manifiestamente no corresponde a la realidad, como acabas de probarlo, y muy bien. 

Un saludo muy amistoso


----------



## alepre

En Argentina no usamos la palabra lideresa, decimos "la líder".

Saludos.


----------



## lamartus

Naticruz said:


> Mi error, que humildemente reconozco, fue haber afirmado «Parece poder inferirse que *lideresa* no se utiliza en España», lo que manifiestamente no corresponde a la realidad, como acabas de probarlo, y muy bien.



Para serte sincera es la primera vez que oía esa palabra. Ahora mucha gente se refiere a ella como "la lideresa", pero más como apodo surgido de esa declaración que usando la palabra por lo que verdaderamente significa. Así que como verás tu afirmación no iba muy desencaminada...

Saludos afectuosos.


----------



## Naticruz

lamartus said:


> Para serte sincera es la primera vez que oía esa palabra. Ahora mucha gente se refiere a ella como "la lideresa", pero más como apodo surgido de esa declaración que usando la palabra por lo que verdaderamente significa. Así que como verás tu afirmación no iba muy desencaminada...
> 
> Saludos afectuosos.


 
Qué bueno que podamos toparnos, en este foro, con personas amables, simpáticas, condescendientes y estimulantes.

Creo que tu avatar está indiscutiblemente desajustado.

Un abrazo


----------



## Vampiro

psicutrinius said:
			
		

> …Empeñarse en meter el femenino donde no hay masculino (sino terminación derivada del griego), es tan estúpido como lo contrario.
> …
> Parece que se pueden hacer tonterías de calibre gordo en aras de lo "políticamente correcto"...


Salvo porque la palabra “estúpido” no es políticamente correcta, no podría estar mejor dicho; por lo tanto también estoy con psicutrinius en esta.
Creo que andar poniendo femeninos donde no corresponde en aras de un discurso feministoide no conduce a nada, salvo a corromper gratuitamente el idioma que ya bastante maltratado está. Hay cosas mucho más importantes que reivindicar.
La palabra “lideresa” hasta suena feo, y que me disculpen en aquellos países donde la usan, pero creo que basta consultar cualquier buen diccionario para ver que sólo se la menciona como “usada en algunos países de Latinoamérica”, lo cual no le confiere el estatus de palabra correcta, porque todos se explayan en decir que “lider” es una palabra común en cuanto a género.
También es probable que el origen sea que alguien, probablemente la prensa una vez más, para darle énfasis a la capacidad de gran líder de alguna mujer, haya puesto la palabra en aumentativo: “lidereza”
Pero ya sabemos que la prensa escrita no es la mejor fuente para buscar buen uso del lenguaje.
Saludos.


----------



## ILT

He estado preguntando, leyendo y poniendo atención, y me he dado cuenta que acá en México lideresa se usa con un sentido despectivo.
Me explico: en un desayuno con mujeres empresarias, ejecutivas y de altos puestos, se manejó las líderes; al hablar de la mujer que dirige el sindicato de los maestros o de alguna mujer que lidera a un grupo de comerciantes informales, se usa lideresa.


----------



## mirx

ILT said:


> He estado preguntando, leyendo y poniendo atención, y me he dado cuenta que acá en México lideresa se usa con un sentido despectivo.
> Me explico: en un desayuno con mujeres empresarias, ejecutivas y de altos puestos, se manejó las líderes; al hablar de la mujer que dirige el sindicato de los maestros o de alguna mujer que lidera a un grupo de comerciantes informales, se usa lideresa.


 
Tienes algo de razón, yo veo la palabra e inmediatamente la asocio con la cabecilla de un grupo de vecinos de la colonia, obviamente de alguna colonia popular...


----------



## Vampiro

ILT said:
			
		

> He estado preguntando, leyendo y poniendo atención, y me he dado cuenta que acá en México lideresa se usa con un sentido despectivo.
> Me explico: en un desayuno con mujeres empresarias, ejecutivas y de altos puestos, se manejó las líderes; al hablar de la mujer que dirige el sindicato de los maestros o de alguna mujer que lidera a un grupo de comerciantes informales, se usa lideresa.


Bueno, una palabra que suena tan feo como esa no puede ser otra cosa que despectiva o peyorativa, al menos para mi tiene bastante lógica.
Gracias ILT.
Saludos.


----------



## silvia fernanda

Líder se usa para hombre y mujer.
Lideresa nunca lo he escuhado, al menos en mi país. Tal vez en otros paises se use.


----------



## juandavidcrog

En Colombia se usa lider para ambos


----------



## Janis Joplin

Guachipem said:


> Yo nunca había oído tampoco "lideresa", yo diría "la líder".
> 
> Una pregunta:
> Últimamente he oído mucho la palabra "liderato". Al principio la consideraba incorrecta, pensando que lo correcto es "liderazgo", pero he visto que ambas están registradas en el diccionario. ¿Es nuevo eso de "liderato" o es casualidad que no lo hubiera oído hasta hace poco?


 
Yo he escuchado el término lideresa aplicado a mujeres que se constituyen en líderes de cólonos, esto es, personas que viven en colonias populares o proletarias.

Efectivamente es común escuchar líder de manera neutral el/la líder, en mi caso, en el ámbito laboral.

Liderato...recuerdo haberlo oído y leído frecuentemente en noticias deportivas cuando se referían a los equipos líderes de su grupo.

Liderazgo...nuevamente en el ambito laboral, en referencia a la habilidad de liderar (liderear como dicen incorrectamente por acá) un grupo o equipo de trabajo.


----------



## vengative

psicutrinius said:


> Empeñarse en meter el femenino donde no hay masculino (sino terminación derivada del griego), es tan estúpido como lo contrario. Ya me he encontrado también con "la jueza" en lugar de "la juez"... y nada menos que en el DRAE también.
> 
> Parece que se pueden hacer tonterías de calibre gordo en aras de lo "políticamente correcto"...



Hmm... ¿Y cómo puedo saber si una palabra puede ser escrita en género masculino o femenino?

Por ejemplo con "payaso" sería... ¿La payasa?, ¿la payaso?, ¿payasa?,  o se pueden usar ambas: La payaso y payasa.

Me refiero a modo general... yo solía decir "la payaso", aunque "payasa" también sonaba bien Y_Y


----------



## normaelena

¿No ocurre lo mismo con la palabra _ministro_?
Para mí siempre era: el ministro, la ministro. Pero hoy en día se admite _la ministra_.


----------



## mirx

vengative said:


> Hmm... ¿Y cómo puedo saber si una palabra puede ser escrita en género masculino o femenino?
> 
> Por ejemplo con "payaso" sería... ¿La payasa?, ¿la payaso?, ¿payasa?, o se pueden usar ambas: La payaso y payasa.
> 
> Me refiero a modo general... yo solía decir "la payaso", aunque "payasa" también sonaba bien Y_Y


 
Cuando buscas una palabra en el diccionario allí mismo dice si se puede usar en género masculino, femenino o ambos.

m. =masculino
f. = femenino

m. y f. = masculino y femenino.


----------



## María Madrid

Interesante discusión. El caso es que si a partir de una palabra extranjera ya incorporada al idioma, como es el caso de líder, sin ningún problema hemos aplicado otros sufijos españoles sin que nos chirríe, como en el caso de liderazgo o liderato, que no tienen nada que ver ya con la raíz inglesa, me parece descabellado que nos rasguemos las vestiduras por añadirle una terminación femenina. Por supuesto que es absurdo decir estudianta, también lo es decir periodisto, pero jueza (que antiguamente era "esposa del juez" cuando las mujeres no podían ni soñar con ostentar ese cargo), ministra y similares, me parecen irreprochablemente coherentes con los usos actuales del idioma. 

Líder acaba en r, que no es una terminación típica de sustantivos masculinos, puede considerarse como estudiante, que engloba ambos géneros, o no, pero desde luego el sufijo -esa tras líder es igual de coherente o de incoherente como -azgo. Saludos,


----------



## flavia.andolfato

acabo de escuchar Rigoberta Menchú decir en una entrevista televisiva y dijo " ella fué una lideresa....".

Creo que esta palabra pueda ser cosiderada un regionalismo.


----------



## XiaoRoel

La única *lideresa* de la que sé actualmente es de la Esperanza Aguirre. Es la única persona que conozco a quien se pueda denominar de esa guisa.


----------



## Juan Jacob Vilalta

XiaoRoel said:


> La única *lideresa* de la que sé actualmente es de la Esperanza Aguirre. Es la única persona que conozco a quien se pueda denominar de esa guisa.


 
No entendí nada. 

Muy común en México.
Refiérese casi siempre a las cabecillas _de facto_ de organizaciones cuasi mafiosas de comerciantes y a la Secretaria General del Sindicato Nacional de la Educación Nacional, la tal Elba Esther Gordillo. (No pongo foto, dañaría su pantalla).


----------



## Pinairun

Juan Jacob Vilalta said:


> No entendí nada.


 
¡Yo sí!


----------



## hans00700

anuneo said:


> Ayer me encontré con la palabra
> en un periódico de México, lo cual me llevo a consultar esta palabra, me sorprendió el resultado según la RAE.
> 
> Nunca utilizaré lideresa, choferesa, jueza, etc...


Al respecto, también considero que no debe usarse el término en femenino, pero aquí se acostumbra usar, y hasta donde yo sabía, se escribía con "Z" es decir: lidereza, y buscando información al respecto encontre que incluso algún diario lo usa de manera indiferente.
(buscar el texto: Tras reconocer su derrota la lidereza de Fuerza) eso les llevará a la pagina de que hablo.
allí encontrarán lidereza y lideresa en el encabezado y en el cuerpo.
Bueno con todo respeto que el sector femenino de la población mundial se merece, y más aun aquellas que luchan por defender el "movimiento feminista" (que no necesariamente es la igualdad), espero que no llegue el día que tengamos que decir, Los seres humanos y las seras humanas.


----------



## Fernando

Aunque en español seseante la pronunciación sea igual, todos los derivados construidos de esta manera usan la s y no la z.

Como aclaración a Juan Jacob, Esperanza Aguirre es la presidenta de la Comunidad de Madrid y dirigente o líder (¿lideresa?) de la rama liberal del Partido Popular (derecha).


----------



## AbogadaMadrid

psicutrinius said:


> Parece que a los del DRAE se les ha ido la olla en este caso (por lo menos).
> 
> Creo que no se les ha ido en absoluto. En el DPD se limitan a exponer cómo se forman los femeninos en español, dan unas directrices de qué es correcto y qué no, y recogen los usos, sobre todo para los sustantivos comunes en cuanto al género (unos se han diferenciado y otros no), pues hay otros que no ofrecen duda ("arquitecto/a").
> 
> Yo solía decirle a una "arquitecto" que insistía en que era "arquitecta" que, en tal caso, yo era "electricisto".
> 
> Electricisto. Arquitecta.
> 
> Empeñarse en meter el femenino donde no hay masculino (sino terminación derivada del griego), es tan estúpido como lo contrario.
> 
> ¿Sirvienta? ¿Modisto? ¿Son estúpidos o enriquecen el idioma porque describen -describieron- una realidad distinta?
> 
> Parece que se pueden hacer tonterías de calibre gordo en aras de lo "políticamente correcto"...
> 
> Coincido, y creo que pronto podemos llegar a oír "los perros y las perras de los ciudadanos y las ciudadanas de este pueblo"... Pero tan incorrecto es eso como "la médico", o "la abogado", y esto segundo también me suena a "beligerancia políticamente incorrecta", pues no hay ninguna razón morfológica y la RAE no lo admite.


Os remito a la pág. web de la RAE, el DPD, voz *género2*. Es largo, pero merece la pena. Copio solo lo relacionado con este hilo:

"*3.*formación del femenino en profesiones, cargos, títulos o actividades humanas. Aunque en el modo de marcar el género femenino en los sustantivos que designan profesiones, cargos, títulos o actividades influyen tanto cuestiones puramente formales —la etimología, la terminación del masculino, etc.— como condicionamientos de tipo histórico y sociocultural, en especial el hecho de que se trate o no de profesiones o cargos desempeñados tradicionalmente por mujeres, se pueden establecer las siguientes normas, atendiendo únicamente a criterios morfológicos:

[...]

*g) *Los que acaban en _-ar _o_ -er, _así como los pocos que acaban en _-ir_ o _-ur,_ funcionan hoy normalmente como comunes, aunque en algunos casos existen también femeninos en _-esa _o en_ -a:_ _el/la auxiliar, el/la militar,_ _el/la escolar_ (pero _el juglar/la juglaresa_), _el/la líder _(raro _lideresa_), _el/la chofer _o_ el/la chófer _(raro_ choferesa_), _el/la ujier,_ _el/la sumiller, el/la bachiller_ (raro hoy _bachillera_), _el/la mercader_ (raro hoy _mercadera_), _el/la faquir,_ _el/la augur_."

Nótese que no hay ningún tipo de "corrección política": _bachillera_ o _merecadera _no se usan ya, aunque se usaron, y _lideresa _es raro, aunque se usa (más _la líder_).


----------



## Defeña

JABON said:


> Hola a todos:
> 
> En nuestro medio, algunas veces, he escuchado y he visto en la prensa el término *lideresa*, no es muy habitual, pero no me sorprende el cambio.
> Sobre todo en esta tierra y en estos tiempos de luchas reivindicativas feministas,  aquí la cosa está efervescente.
> A veces lo correcto no es lo usual o a lo que estoy acostumbrado. Lo correcto es llamar Médica, Arquitecta, etc. Aunque no me guste y continúe llamándola LA arquitecta o LA médica, etc.
> El lenguaje sobre todo hablado es una cosa viva, varía de un lugar a otro, a veces notable, a veces imperceptible, y aún depende de las implicaciones tonales al hablarlo.
> Lo que en un lugar es usual o aceptado en otros puede ser inusitado, pero nunca estúpido, que se me hace duro.
> Si el idioma no variara todos los de este foro estuviésemos hablando latín y no del  culto.
> 
> Saludos



Hola. Te escribo porque me surgió la siguiente duda al leer tu texto, dices "Lo correcto es llamar Médica, Arquitecta, etc. Aunque no me guste y continúe llamándola LA arquitecta o LA médica, etc.", pero tengo la impresión de que lo tecleaste mal y lo que ibas a escribir era "y continúe llamándola LA arquitecto o LA médico". ¿Me equivoco? 

Lo digo porque yo también considero que lo correcto es LA MÉDICO o LA ARQUITECTO...

Saludos.


----------



## JABON

Estimada Defeña: Tienes razón en lo tecleado en mi texto anterior sobre La arquitecto, pero fíjate que el diccionario panhispánico de dudas pone esto:
*arquitecto -ta*. ‘Persona capacitada para ejercer la arquitectura’. El femenino es _arquitecta_ (→ género2, 3a): _«Era una arquitecta de unos cuarenta años»_ (Fogwill _Cantos_ [Arg. 1998]). No debe emplearse el masculino para referirse a una mujer: _la arquitecto._* arquitecto -ta*. ‘Persona capacitada para ejercer la arquitectura’. El femenino es _arquitecta_ (→ género2, 3a): _«Era una arquitecta de unos cuarenta años»_ (Fogwill _Cantos_ [Arg. 1998]). No debe emplearse el masculino para referirse a una mujer: _la arquitecto._* arquitecto -ta*. ‘Persona capacitada para ejercer la arquitectura’. El femenino es _arquitecta_ (→ género2, 3a): _«Era una arquitecta de unos cuarenta años»_ (Fogwill _Cantos_ [Arg. 1998]). No debe emplearse el masculino para referirse a una mujer: _la arquitecto.

_


----------



## pablotorra

Lideresa se ha utilizado muchísimo en la prensa, en general de forma peyorativa y machista, para criticar el liderazgo de mujeres y recalcar el hecho de que son mujeres las que están llevando el mando. Se ha utilizado por ejemplo con Ada Colau o con Esperanza Aguirre. El tema es que de tanto usarlo se está fijando y se empieza a usar de forma no peyorativa, es un proceso natural en la lengua. 
Dado que la prensa lo utiliza es normal que el DRAE lo recoja (es un diccionario de usos).
Por cierto, antes de que me mordáis el cuello, digo que es machista porque no se ha hecho nunca un uso de "lidereso" para marcar que un hombre lidera, porque lo habitual en la historia ha sido precisamente eso.

Así lo comentan en Fundeu ( no puedo poner enlace, no me deja el foro)
*El sustantivo líder es común en cuanto al género (el líder y la líder), *aunque* también *se admite* lideresa como forma femenina*, tal como indica el _Diccionario panhispánico de dudas_. Aunque, de acuerdo con la Academia, el sustantivo _líder_ es común en cuanto al género por su terminación (_el líder, la líder_), también está muy extendida la variante _lideresa_, en especial en América, pero con presencia creciente también en España.Los ejemplos anteriores, por tanto, se consideran todos adecuadamente escritos.
Pero se les olvida una vez más que es una utilización peyorativa, solo hay que ver sus ejemplos:
 «La nueva poderosa lideresa socialista andaluza no quiso quedarse atrás» Claramente peyorativo
«La lideresa de la comuna limeña acudió a votar» En este tengo dudas por ser en Suramérica
«El vicepresidente recibe en la Casa Blanca a la líder de las Damas de Blanco» Aquí en un uso no peyorativo se usa líder y no lideresa
Saludos


----------



## ukimix

Por favor, por favor... _la líder_.


----------



## Jonno

> Por cierto, antes de que me mordáis el cuello, digo que es machista porque no se ha hecho nunca un uso de "lidereso" para marcar que un hombre lidera, porque lo habitual en la historia ha sido precisamente eso.



La terminación -esa es usada con total normalidad en otras palabras como diablesa, abadesa, condesa, marquesa, alcaldesa, etc. Y de la misma forma que no existe "diableso", "abadeso", "condeso", "marqueso", "alcaldeso", etc., no existe "lidereso". No entiendo por tanto tu argumento de que lideresa «es machista porque no se ha hecho nunca un uso de "lidereso"». ¿También son machistas abadesa o alcaldesa?


----------



## pablotorra

No, mira, es *el uso *de la palabra lo que es machista (para criticar el liderazgo de mujeres y recalcar el hecho de que son mujeres las que están llevando el mando).
Una palabra no es machista por sí misma, eso no existe, es el uso. De ahí que no tenga ninguna relación con la terminación de la palabra; no es un tema de morfología sino de sociolingüística.

De hecho, como ya he dicho antes, su uso está variando y empieza a ser NO peyorativo (es decir, no machista/agresivo, lo dije aquí: El tema es que de tanto usarlo se está fijando y se empieza a usar de forma no peyorativa, es un proceso natural en la lengua)


----------



## Miguel On Ojj

XiaoRoel said:


> La única *lideresa* de la que sé actualmente es de la Esperanza Aguirre. Es la única persona que conozco a quien se pueda denominar de esa guisa.



Hola.

Aunque parece que hay otros ejemplos (no me he leído todo el hilo, lo siento) me quedo con las palabras de XiaoRoel: la única política a la que he oído llamar "lideresa" es a Esperanza Aguirre; y de ahí lo peyorativo del término, en mi opinión. Nada que ver con la eterna discusión de los géneros en las denominaciones de las profesiones.

Saludos


----------



## pablotorra

Hola, la primera vez que lo oí fue hace unos meses en un vídeo, de una entrevista:
-Cifuentes declaró en marzo de 2013 en una entrevista en Radio Nacional que "la PAH y su lideresa últimamente parece que tienen ciertas inquietudes de apoyos a grupos filoetarras o proetarras"-

Donde me chocó que Cifuentes misma diera un uso machista-peyorativo que la mayoría de la gente ignoró cuando comentó sus declaraciones, me pareció curioso. Luego lo he visto varias veces con Esperanza Aguirre. Especialmente en la página salvemostelemadrid

Saludos cordiales


----------



## Kaxgufen

En genética se usa la expresión "hebra líder" como traducción de _leading strand _y a nadie se le ocurriría usar lideresa.


----------



## Mohebius

En Castellano, la palabras "lideresa" no existe, es una palabra que se usa en la América de habla hispana, probablemente por el influjo de los emigrantes italianos. Alguien dijo el "palabro" y empezó a extenderse. Es lo que suele ocurrir con los medios audiovisuales que un incultismo se propaga hasta hacerse de uso normal.


----------



## Jonno

Mohebius said:


> En Castellano, la palabras "lideresa" no existe, es una palabra que se usa en la América de habla hispana, probablemente por el influjo de los emigrantes italianos. Alguien dijo el "palabro" y empezó a extenderse. Es lo que suele ocurrir con los medios audiovisuales que un incultismo se propaga hasta hacerse de uso normal.



Con que "no existe" no sé muy bien a qué te refieres, pero aunque bastaría con que la gente de América o de donde sea la use (no importa por influjo de qué, o si se usa en un registro culto o inculto: una palabra existe cuando se usa) también aparece en el diccionario de la DRAE, con lo cual no hay ninguna duda de que existe.

lideresa.
1. f. Directora, jefa o conductora de un partido político, de un grupo social o de otra colectividad. U. m. en América.


----------



## Jaime Bien

Por aquí también se utiliza, y cada vez más, como puedes ver en las noticias actuales de prensa y televisión referidas a Esperanza Aguirre (así como a otras políticas). Yo también prefiero la líder, que además es mucho más corta que lideresa. De todas maneras, esta guerra ya está perdida.


----------



## Peón

Mohebius said:


> En Castellano, la palabras "lideresa" no existe, es una palabra que se usa en la América de habla hispana, probablemente por el influjo de los emigrantes italianos. Alguien dijo el "palabro" y empezó a extenderse. Es lo que suele ocurrir con los medios audiovisuales que un incultismo se propaga hasta hacerse de uso normal.



No sé a qué zona de "la América de habla hispana" te referís. Me parece que el territorio es algo grande como para andar haciendo generalizaciones.

  En cuanto a la  influencia italiana, no sé si existe zona de de mayor  influencia italiana que el Río de la Plata y sin embargo por estos lares (que incluye también a las zonas no rioplatense de la Argentina) la palabra es una perfecta desconocida. 

Si me piden una opinión, me parece una palabra innecesaria, no por incorrecta, sino por fea. 

Saludos.


----------



## Aserolf

O sea que todas las palabras que "no" se usen en el castellano de la España peninsular, son "incultismos" originados en América... wow!


----------



## ukimix

Mohebius said:


> En Castellano, la palabras "lideresa" no existe, es una palabra que se usa en la América de habla hispana, probablemente por el influjo de los emigrantes italianos. Alguien dijo el "palabro" y empezó a extenderse. Es lo que suele ocurrir con los medios audiovisuales que un incultismo se propaga hasta hacerse de uso normal.



Por aquí no se usa *lideresa*, ¡gracias a Dios!


----------



## ACQM

Mohebius said:


> En Castellano, la palabras "lideresa" no existe, es una palabra que se usa en la América de habla hispana, probablemente por el influjo de los emigrantes italianos. Alguien dijo el "palabro" y empezó a extenderse. Es lo que suele ocurrir con los medios audiovisuales que un incultismo se propaga hasta hacerse de uso normal.



Lo que no aparece en el DRAE por ningún lado es "incultismo", que no digo que no lo puedas usar, digo que "lideresa" sí que aparece y el "palabro" que has usado tú no.

Como siempre, lo que se usa existir existe, otra cosa que podemos debatir es si es o no oportuno su uso. Que sea por influencia italiana es muy relativo otras palabras hacen el femenino en "-esa" en perfecto castellano como "alcaldesa, abadesa...".  Como siempre, tendremos que valorar la importancia de expresar o no el género al usar este sustantivo, de eso hemos hablado muchísimo en muchos hilos del foro y sospecho que seguiremos hablando en muchos más.

Ningunear a millones y millones de hablantes no es muy oportuno y menos en este foro donde muchos de los foreros más cultos y brillantes son de más allá del charco.


----------

